# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare > Muzika botërore >  Jimi Hendrix

## busavata

*ne kete temë po pres nga Ju antar te dashur qe ti thoni disa fjalë per gitaristin legjendar , rebelin e muzikes , krijusin e nje stili te ri ne muzikë ...Rock 
voodoo child apo gypsies child ....thjesht , mbreti i gitares Hendrix
*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> *ne kete temë po pres nga Ju antar te dashur qe ti thoni disa fjalë per gitaristin legjendar , rebelin e muzikes , thjesht krijusin e nje stili te ri ne muzikë ...Rock 
> voodoo child apo gypsies child ....thjesht , mbreti i gitares Hendrix
> *


Mbreti,eshte zvogeluese!.Kur ata qe nuk besojn e quajn Perendi.

----------


## busavata

*Hendrix ka lindur 27. Nentor 1942 në Seattle, Washington me emrin James Allen  Hendrix ( ma von Marshall ) nga babai me prejardhje Afrikane dhe nena e tij ishte nga nje fis indian cherokee..
ka vdekur me 18. Shtator 1970 ne  Londer ).*

----------


## drague

Hendrix, morrison dhe Joplin bene revolucion ne musike edhe pse vdiqen te rinj.








eshte fundi i musikes Busavata. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## busavata

> Hendrix, morrison dhe Joplin bene revolucion ne musike edhe pse vdiqen te rinj.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHFK1yKfiGo
> 
> 
> eshte fundi i musikes Busavata.


as topi nuk i lun fjalet e tua Patriot
se prej asaj kohe vetemse qe asht perpunue muzika , asht vazhdue drejtimi i tyre 
por diçka e re nuk ka ardh...

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> Hendrix, morrison dhe Joplin bene revolucion ne musike edhe pse vdiqen te rinj.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QHFK1yKfiGo
> 
> 
> eshte fundi i musikes Busavata.:)


Me t vertet.Krijuan nje epok.

----------


## busavata

*Diskografija e Jimi Hendrix asht shum e gjere , por jo edhe ne kohen kur Ai ishte i gjall.
ai i perjetoi te botum vetemse 4 albume , 3 studio albume edhe nje album me Band of Gypsys i cili ne nje lloj menyre mundet te quhet Live , pasi qe ishe i inqizuar ne nje festim te vitit te ri , pra ndrimi i moteve 1969-1970* 



*- 1967 - Are You Experienced
- 1967 - Axis: Bold as Love 
- 1968 - Electric Ladyland 
- 1970 - Hendrix - Band of Gypsys* 

*albumet e tjera , pa mare parasysh se cili nga ta , se ka shume ...e sidomos Live , te gjitha jan te botuara pas vdekjes se Jimi Hendrix ...*

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

Shum e bukur mer roketar rebel.

----------


## busavata

> Shum e bukur mer roketar rebel.


faliminderit Serafim , pasi nuk kam mundesi te qarosi me nje pije , 
kjo kang asht per Ty miku im..

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> faliminderit Serafim , pasi nuk kam mundesi te qarosi me nje pije , 
> kjo kang asht per Ty miku im..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bng3agUOYiI


Ta kam thon;pervec rokut di dhe te pershendesesh.Flm.

----------


## busavata

> o cuna mu mpelqen shume Jimmy Hendrix, Hey Joe eshte keng fantastike, bile kjo tema me inspiroi qe ta degjoj ne keto momente. po do doja te flisja edhe per artiste dhe grupe te tjere rocku klasik si Deep Purple, Rolling Stones, Pink Floyd, Led Zeppelin, Beatles, Lynyrd Skynyrd, Blue Oyster Cult, Queen, The Doors, The Velvet Underground, Scorpions, Judas Priest, The Who, AC/DC, Black Sabbath, Van Halen, Rush, Aerosmith, Guns N Roses, Beyonce, Boston, Bon Jovi, The Eagles, Iron Maiden, Def Lepard, Thin Lizzy, Styx, Fleetwood Mac, Genesis, The Police, Uriah Heep, Simon And Garfunkel, The Grateful Dead, Bruce Springsteen, Peter Frampton dhe UFO


mir se erdhe Rock N Roll... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## busavata

> Flm plako.  Une jam rritur me rok klasik me then te drejten, ka qen nje influence e rendesishme ne jeten time dhe kam kaluar shume pasdite ne dhomen time duke degjuar jo vetem grupe si ato qe permenda po edhe grupe fantastike si Rainbow, Uriah Heep, Elf, Ronnie James Dio, Ozzie Osbourne, Joe lynn Turner, Nazareth, Michael Schenker Group, Whitesnake, Accept, Alcatrazz, Alice Cooper, Foreigner, Axel Rudi Pell, Twisted Sister, Europe, Quiet Riot, Kiss, Saxon, Dokken, W.A.S.P, Gary Moore, Ted Nugent.


me nje fjale Blues , Rock , Hard Rock & Heavy Metal...
me ta than te drejten edhe mua me pelqejne...

----------


## RUDIGER

Jimi spoke solely through his guitar.

a masterpiece.

----------


## busavata

> me ta than tdrejten dje isha pak i intoksikum kshq mendova qe me u fut te kjo tema edhe me postu 1 numer infinit grupesh do ishte ide e mir per shaka...*un futa edhe beyoncen aty te postimi i par* bile po ti do kesh kujtu qe ka qen gabim shtypi


bandini nese e lexon nga ndonje internet caffe....

ne forumin Shqiptar temat jan te hapura , mundet secili te poston ate qka don...
mua personalisht nuk me ka pengue asgja... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## SERAFIM DILO

> bandini nese e lexon nga ndonje internet caffe....
> 
> ne forumin Shqiptar temat jan te hapura , mundet secili te poston ate qka don...
> mua personalisht nuk me ka pengue asgja...:)


Mirmengjes busavate.
Un per veten time se kuptova,se cfar do te thote o thoshte....
Po nese nuk ka rendesi.....

----------


## busavata

*  	Jimi Hendrix - Blues* 



*kete album e ka nxjer ne shitje ne Prill te vitit 1994 producenti 	Alan Douglas 
nje permbledhje e kangeve Blues te Jimi Hendrix 



1. Hear My Train Comin' (Acoustic)
2. Born Under A Bad Sign
3. Red House
4. Catfish Blues
5. Voodoo Chile Blues
6. Mannish Boy
7. Once I Had A Woman
8. Bleeding Heart
9. Jelly 292
10. Electric Church (Red House)
11. Hear My Train Comin' (Electric)*

----------


## busavata

*jeta e  Jimi Hendrix   para karieres...*

qysh në moshen e re  Hendrix ishte i interesuar per Rock n Roll , i ndegjonte edhe ishte ne koncerte te Elvis Presley edhe Little Richard. instrumenti i tij i parë ishte nje harmonikëgoje  
ndersa ne moshen 13 vjeqare ne veren e vitit 1957 , babai i tij ia blen nje gitare akustike te perdorun ...mirpo pasi dukshëm perparon , se ishte i lindur per kët instrument muzikorë , " e fiton " një gitare elektrike ...ne vitin 1959 prijashtohet nga Garfield High School shkaku i notave te dobëta . në vitin 1961 shkaku i nje hajnie , se e kishte vjedhur nje auto  arestohet edhe burgoset , por i ipet mundesia në burg ose në ushtri , dhe Ai e vendos të behet ushtar....ky denim ishte qe te bente nje shkollë ushtarake e cila zgjat 3 vite ,  por Hendrix nuk i respektonte urdherat edhe i diciplinuar nuk ishte... gjatë kohes se lirë bente muzikë me gitare , por kjo nuk mjaftoi edhe e larguan  para kohe ,  pas 13 muajsh.

----------


## BOKE

Kenga me e bukur e Hendrix, per mendimin tim eshte kjo:

----------


## busavata

> Kenga me e bukur e Hendrix, per mendimin tim eshte kjo:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MFE6qQfdlE


Hey Joe asht kangë shum e mirë , edhe mua me pelqen shumë
kanga e ka prejardhjen nga muzika popullore Amerikane te cilen e kan kendue shumë kangetar , i pari i regjistruar ishte ne vitin 1962 Billy Roberts...
verzioni i Jimi Hendrix-it ishte ma i suksesmi , e beri hit botrorë...

----------


## shoku_tanku

Nuk vijne me te tille artiste..

----------

